# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  о карме

## Ellen

Харе Кришна!
подскажите пожалуйста ответ на такой вопрос
есть человек который по моей карме наделал очень много бед
я понимаю что это мне на благо
но я вижу что этот человек продолжает обманывать других людей
велик соблазн проучить этого человека
получается он продолжает нарабатывать себе негативную карму
будет ли у меня плохая карма если я проучу его
или я не Господь Бог чтобы делать это?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Ellen.Спасибо Вам за вопрос. Если человек делает много бед кому-то, то это означает, что он не получает от жизни любви и счастья. Нужно посочувствовать   ему. И всегда есть соблазн наказать, "проучить" и т. д. Но, если Вы примете эту роль судьи и вершителя правосудия, то имейте ввиду, что делая это сознательно, Вы ухудшите свою карму. Почему? Потому, что роль судьи - это не Ваша роль, этим занимаются уполномоченные Кришной энергии и личности. 
Поэтому, в Вашем случае правильно будет общаться с этим человеком так, чтобы его сознание возвысилось. Чтобы ответить ударом на удар, много ума не надо, это делают даже и животные. Но какое здесь благо для Вас и для этого человека? Разве взаимные пощечины изменят к лучшему  и Вашу жизнь и жизнь этого человека? В чем здесь мудрость и истина? Поэтому, говорится, что, если Вы действительно хотите помочь человеку, то попробуйте полюбить его.
Если это является невозможным, то молитесь за этого человека и старайтесь не общаться с ним. Отдайте правосудие Кришне, пусть Он разбирается с этим. А Вы подумайте как помочь этому человеку, что сделать для него, чтобы его страдания уменьшились и его сердце изменилось. Такие Ваши действия порадуют Кришну и наверняка принесут благо этому человеку. Идите путем света и знания, старайтесь быть всегда в сознании ученика и принимать каждую ситуацию в своей жизни, как некую важную задачку для своего роста. 
Найдите в Интернете и посмотрите семинар О. Гадецкого " Позиция ученика" 
Я желаю Вам счастья!
С уважением Вирочана дас.

----------


## Ellen

Харе Кришна!
благодарю за ответ
конечно трудно желать добра человеку,который обманул меня на 8 млн руб(я теперь без жилья)
но я попробую молиться за него. Спасибо.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Ellen, спасибо Вам за ответ. Конечно Вы правы - как можно желать хорошего человеку и тем более молиться за него, если Вас обманули  с деньгами и теперь Вы даже без жилья! Я искренне сочувствую Вам. Я осознаю как это тяжело для Вас. И здесь сама собой проявляется эмоция гнева и обиды, это естественная реакция  и это как бы даже и справедливо - наказать, проклясть, возненавидеть! Да это так. Однако, чем же тогда отличается цивилизованный человек от всех других видов жизни? 
Несомненно тем, что у него всегда есть право выбора как жить. Это как в сказке на распутье дорог. Можно идти направо или налево. Если жить примитивно - око за око, зуб за зуб, да, возмездие, наказание, победа, радость.... Но это путь к деградации, здесь нет ни человеческого, ни тем более духовного развития.  И это нормально для обычной жизни в этом мире, НО! мы же повторяем ХАРЕ КРИШНА, а значит мы идем уже духовным путем, мы зовем в свою жизнь Кришну, мы просим Его позволить нам идти этим духовным путем, развиваться, очищаться и конечно, мы хотим стать Его преданными. И если это так, то Кришна обращает на нас внимание, на наш зов ХАРЕ КРИШНА! И Он начинает нам помогать. Как? Он начитает лечить нас. Лечить очень тщательно и глубоко. Он посылает нам те события жизни, в которых для нас "завернуто"   самое лучшее лекарство. 
Вот она обертка - обман, предательство, болезнь - а внутри - лекарство - если человек смиренно и с благодарностью принимает проблему как урок, задачку и меняет свое сознание с низшего на высшее, то он начинает выздоравливать - становиться чище, светлее! Что эта проблема мне дает позитивного, что я должен понять и изменить в себе? Чему меня это учит? В чем смысл этого послания Кришны о мне? 
Вот это та тропинка на которую нужно свернуть, когда есть трудность. Человеческая жизнь сравнивается с перекрестком - всегда нужно выбирать как поступать. Или как обычно - жить примитивно -  или же учиться видеть во всем послание любви и внимания Кришны, а значит  развиваться духовно дальше и идти по тропинке, которая трудная, болезненная, но ведет прямо к Кришне. 
Выбор всегда за нами Еllen.
Я желаю Вам счастья!

----------


## Ellen

Харе Кришна!
благодарю Вас за то, что Вы ответили на мой вопрос

----------

